
Boost 1.60 – a short overview - meetingcpp
http://meetingcpp.com/index.php/br/items/boost-160-a-short-overview.html
======
makecheck
These days, there are a few things I would prefer to see from Boost...

1\. A "mini-boost" that splits off some _very_ basic things like string
algorithms that are still not in the standard, while specifically excluding
the heavyweight components.

2\. Formal deprecation and eventual removal of some components, as C++
standards are finally getting their act together. For instance, no new code
should probably depend on BOOST_FOREACH(), and I would think that the main
issue with objects like boost::scoped_ptr<> is the dependency on boost names
(but functionally, they ought to work when replaced by standard versions now).

3\. Merging of standard components and boost extensions. For instance, if
there is anything that boost::foobar does better than std::foobar, keep
boost::foobar but migrate the implementation to be in terms of std::foobar
(with new behavior on top) so that boost-extended code can integrate more
cleanly with code that uses standards only.

~~~
meetingcpp
Maintaining boost is incredible hard, as not all authors support their
libraries over all the years.

But there is an volunteer group of maintainers which you can join to improve
the overall quality of boost.

